# Just sold my 550d and want to buy a new back up camera.



## Dubaiian (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello all, 

I am a most definitely NOT a pro but a reasonably accomplished hoobyist, and because I am forever shooting fast moving things like wildlife and sports, I prefer to have two cameras. Sometimes its the comfort of having a backup, sometimes the wife likes to take pictures also, and when I am on safari I like to have two different lens setups ready to go at all times.   

I sold the 550d as a package with some old basic lens that I never used as this proved to be the only way to get rid of them for a reasonable price.  

My main camera is a 7d (love the frame rate on high speed shutter).   Now, its time for the replacement.   I have looked at prices locally for new 7ds which are fine, but feel that I should probably think full frame as well to move to the next level.   I definitely cannot afford or justify a Mark III and the slow frame rate on the Mark II worries me.   Am I over thinking this and should just buy another 7d??

All bar one of my lenses are EF and most of those are "L" so I have enough glass investment for now.   

All advice appreciated.


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 3, 2012)

For your style of shooting and subject matter, FF does not seem like a good option.  If I were you I would be looking at another 7D or some 1D options instead.


----------



## morganza (Jun 3, 2012)

hukim0531 said:


> For your style of shooting and subject matter, FF does not seem like a good option.  If I were you I would be looking at another 7D or some 1D options instead.



I agree with this.


----------



## poke (Jun 4, 2012)

try checking out the 1d mark iii. I have a friend with the 7d and the mark iii combo and he hasn't had any problems with it. You can find the bodies for around the price of the 7d or maybe a little more. It's great combo


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

I was thinking along the lines of a 60D for a backup. That has a 5.3FPS burst rate, and is quite similar to a 7D. It also has an articulating screen which could be helpful if you ever shoot video.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I was thinking along the lines of a 60D for a backup. That has a 5.3FPS burst rate, and is quite similar to a 7D. It also has an articulating screen which could be helpful if you ever shoot video.


 
The 60D has the same awful AF as the 5D2. I'd just get a 5D2 for the great jump in image quality and greater versatility in your gear. 

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201


----------



## jaomul (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking along the lines of a 60D for a backup. That has a 5.3FPS burst rate, and is quite similar to a 7D. It also has an articulating screen which could be helpful if you ever shoot video.
> ...


No, It has a 9 cross point system


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking along the lines of a 60D for a backup. That has a 5.3FPS burst rate, and is quite similar to a 7D. It also has an articulating screen which could be helpful if you ever shoot video.
> ...



Yeah... You might actually want to look that up before posting dude.


----------



## TheBiles (Jun 4, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> TheBiles said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



Oh, whoops. Correction: They both only have 9 selectable AF points, but the 5D2 only has one cross-type.  You still probably aren't going to be shooting any sports with the 60D.


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 4, 2012)

wait till 70d comes out


----------



## hukim0531 (Jun 5, 2012)

TheBiles said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > TheBiles said:
> ...



Of course you can shoot sports with 60D.  You may not get as many keeper rate as 7D, but from what I hear and see, it's no slouch either.  I even see great sports/air show shots coming out of 5DII!


----------

